# People fitness



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Sure. I get off and walk/jog a bit (though not anywhere near 26 miles!) on just about every ride, mainly to stretch out leg & seat muscles, but also because I don't find riding to be all that much exercise. Before I got talked into getting a horse myself, I used to go on ~10 mile trail rides with my horsey friends, me walking/jogging while they walked & trotted. Never could really manage much of a canter, though


----------

